# BFP at night then BFN this morning



## jtyler612

Hello! I am new to this so forum so I am sorry if I posted in the wrong spot. Last night I got faint bfp on Frer and this morning BFN! First positive opk on August 3rd and they were positive until August 6th. I am nervous. Been ttc for over a year.

Do you see the line? It popped up within 60-90 seconds. I was in shock


----------



## Sunny.X

Yep, I can see the line! Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## bluejen

You are much more likely to get a false negative than a false positive although it does happen. Just hold tight and test again in 24 hours.... best of luck! Xxxx
(Sorry i can't see a line but my tablet isn't the best for pictures so might just be that) xxx


----------



## jtyler612

Thanks ladies!! I am hoping this is it! I am a poas addict lol. I was shocked when the result popped up within 60-90 seconds! But this morning a little sad when I got BFN! But you're right, I should wait another 24 hours. :)


----------



## Sunny.X

Did you use the same test brand you used previously, this morning?


----------



## jtyler612

Yes, that's why I am so bummed. I am using First Response Early Result. Hoping maybe not enough HCG in urine yet. This morning I thought I saw the faintest of lines but then tested again with SMU and nothing. :(


----------



## jtyler612

The waiting is hard to do lol. Hoping tomorrow will be bfp! I want to go get blood work but idk. Been having nausea and left sided pelvic pain on and off.


----------



## Sunny.X

Yeah waiting is a killer. I'm on CD28, no sign of AF and three negative pregnancy tests. So disheartening knowing I've got to do another cycle, the whole things a waiting game. Do another test tomorrow morning, hopefully it'll be a BFP. My fingers are crossed for you. Xx


----------



## jtyler612

I'm sorry :( *Hugs* I am going to test again tomorrow. Just can't get my mind off it lol. Hopefully my DH wakes up soon so we can get out of the house. I wish you luck on your ttc journey and they you get your BFP soon!!! xxx


----------



## Sunny.X

Thanks sweetie! :hugs: wishing you a happy & healthy nine months! Xxxx


----------



## jtyler612

Thank you :) :hugs:


----------



## faithforbaby

I do see a faint line :thumbup: Fingers crossed for you! :) I will be awaiting your BFP announcement!


----------



## jtyler612

Just went and had lab work done. She said i can call at 11:30 and might get the results. Hoping I'm pregnant. Thank you!! :)


----------



## faithforbaby

Prayeres said for you over this way! I can't wait to see your update! :dust:


----------



## jtyler612

Thank you!!! I'm so nervous! I called the office and now waiting for the nurse to call back with results but I'm sure they're at lunch now. I'm crawling out of my skin and thinking because I want to be pregnant that I won't be.


----------



## Fleur29

Any update?? Definitely a line!!!


----------



## emalou90

I see it toooooo! Any news????


----------



## jtyler612

Still haven't heard from doctor. Having pelvic pain. I called and she said I have to wait for the nurse to call me back. They close at 5. Hoping to know today


----------



## jtyler612

Results in..... 
Negative


----------



## bluejen

Oh sweetheart, I'm so sorry :( 

Is AF late? Is the blood work 100%? Is there still hope for this month? Xxxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I think your hcg has to be over 5 to be classed as clinically positive, maybe your just under??


----------



## jtyler612

I had a miscarriage in May and I had light bleeding for 3 days last week. Very light. The nurse didn't tell me what the number was. They did a blood quantity test and she just said negative but I'm still having pelvic pain. Hubby and I are going to try to take it easy for now. I have PCOS and my RE said shed pit me on clomid and metformin but we wanted to try naturally some more. For now I'm going to go on birth control to try to regulate my period. I can't believe the frer popped up positive like that. I cried a little but I know it'll happen when timing is right. Sorry I wrote so much. I am so glad I can come on here and talk to you ladies :) <3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I also have pcos. I never got periods at all and on my first clomid round I conceived my son born in January. About 6 months post partum still no period so finally the doc gave me metformin. A few days after starting I ovulated naturally for the first time and fell pregnant but had a chemical. I'm now waiting to see if ill ov again this cycle!


----------



## jtyler612

That's awesome! I think DH and I are going to try clomid next year and try to get healthy this year. TTC has been very emotional. I never thought I'd actually would want to take a break from it but with the miscarriage and then a pregnancy test that I thought was positive wasn't. I'm sad but to hear your story hives me hope :)


----------



## jtyler612

I am going crazy. Calling Doctor tomorrow! I took another Frer and I got another faint line! Idk what to think anymore. I am calling doc tomorrow to ask what the blood hcg quantity was in lab work yesterday. 

Has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## Jokerette

Can you post a pic of the new test? Did they do blood at the lab? Did they do a quantitative test?


----------



## jtyler612

Do you guys see it?
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 66


----------



## jtyler612

They did a blood hcg quantity test but when nurse called she said it was negative. I should have asked what the number of my hcg was but going to call tomorrow. Just confused. If test was neg why do I keep getting faint bfp on frer.... Sorry I am just going crazy


----------



## jtyler612

The line showed within 2 minutes just like yesterdays.


----------



## Jokerette

Whoa I see that and it looks better than yesterday's!!


----------



## jtyler612

Thought i was going crazy lol. I hope I can get some answers tomorrow. I have never had lines pop up on frer before lol. I couldn't believe it. But I have had pelvic pain so that worries me


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I had the same thing, 5 days of faint positives then 2 days negatives then the bleeding started


----------



## jtyler612

Yeah, I am thinking this might be a chemical pregnancy. Especially since I have pelvic pain. Going to call doctor tomorrow. I guess I just have to let this go. It's hard to


----------



## jtyler612

omg! my test came out a little darker! but having pain!


----------



## jtyler612

picture not as good as in person
 



Attached Files:







3rd testtt.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 38


----------



## jtyler612

better picture
 



Attached Files:







better.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 54


----------



## jtyler612

Ok this one came out best lol. sorry
 



Attached Files:







betterrrrrr.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 55


----------



## faithforbaby

I see it! Don't give up hope!!! :)


----------



## Palladium

Yes, I can definitely see the lines. I really hope this sticks for you, definitely get another blood test and find out the HCG number!


----------



## SusieC

Fingers x for you


----------



## Sunny.X

Fingers crossed for you Jtyler! Xx


----------



## roxannew

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jtyler612

Thank you! I took one this morning and bfn....idk what's going on. it only happens at night


----------



## jtyler612

Thanks everyone!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

jtyler612 said:


> Thank you! I took one this morning and bfn....idk what's going on. it only happens at night

Have u only had the one BFP or has it been on more than one night?


----------



## jtyler612

It has been on more then one night but when I go to test in the am it's negative. Last nights line was the darkest so I thought for sure this am I would get a positive but nothing. I am confused. I read online some women get better lines at night but Idk why nothing in the am


----------



## jtyler612

Passed three nights I get faint bfp on all test but in the am with fmu nothing


----------



## jtyler612

pass*


----------



## redlemonade

I'm wondering if this has anything to do with how hydrated you are? i.e. they say that the tests work better in the morning because your urine is more concentrated, right? Well, are you consuming more water in the evening/night time? That might make your FMU less concentrated, hence the negatives. 

This must be so frustrating for you but try hang in there and distract yourself if you can. There's nothing you can do now but wait. I hope it's got a good outcome for you though and I'm keen to hear any updates. Best of luck!


----------



## jtyler612

Thank you!! At night time I seem to be drinking more fluid so that could be it. I am just having a hard time waiting lol. But all I can do is wait


----------



## faithforbaby

RN here....I was thinking the same thing as Red. Fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:


----------



## redlemonade

jtyler612 said:


> Thank you!! At night time I seem to be drinking more fluid so that could be it. I am just having a hard time waiting lol. But all I can do is wait

I think that's your answer. Today, try and spread out your fluids so you're not drinking too much at night. If you can, wait another couple of days? You may have said this already, but how many dpo are you? Is AF late?


----------



## jtyler612

I called the doctor and the nurse said my blood HCG test was less then 1 so my first response test are faulty. She said maybe you are waiting too long to read the results. I said no, three nights in a row they are positive within 60-90 seconds.
Oh well. I give up. Apparently not pregnant


----------



## jtyler612

I got a positive opk on August 3rd until August 6th. I have PCOS so cycle is very irregular. Miscarriage on May 31st.


----------



## redlemonade

:hugs:

Were all those tests from the same batch? It's possible they're faulty but I find it difficult to believe that 3 tests were faulty tbh. I know that those blood results aren't promising but try hang in there. This may not be your month but some day it will. 

I'm really sorry about your miscarriage in May too :hugs: 

It's hard what we go through in TTC and I know that there are no words that can comfort you right now. The only thing you can do is to surround yourself with loved ones, get a cuddle from your DH and look forward to the day when you will get your little one, because it will happen.


----------



## Hoping4peanut

This whole thing you went through with the tests sounds frustrating. Sending hugs!


----------



## jtyler612

Thanks everyone! No these tests were not from the same batch which is why I am so confused. A little heart broken. the nurse said, well maybe your reading them too late. I said no, I read them when the line pops up in 60-90 seconds. I have never had problems with frer before so that's why I was so excited. I know one day though we will have our little one. Thank you all for the support and encouragement :) You are all very lovely ladies! :) xxxx


----------



## redlemonade

It's understandable to be heartbroken hun. Take care of yourself today.


----------



## jtyler612

I'm going to do some cleaning to get my mind off of it I hope and go for a walk with my mom later. Hoping I'll feel better soon. Thanks again! :)


----------



## bigbloomerz

hope you get a darker line bfp tommorow :)x


----------



## jtyler612

Thank you! Me, too!!! :)


----------



## Jokerette

Thinking of you :dust:


----------



## jtyler612

Thank you for the support and encouragement :hugs:


----------



## Sunny.X

Xxxxxxxxx :hugs: message me if you want to talk! Xx


----------



## bluejen

Hope it is your month.. hang in there xx


----------



## jtyler612

Thanks ladies!! <3 xxxx I am starting to get pain and cramp on and off and spotted brown blood on underwear :(


----------



## redlemonade

jtyler612 said:


> Thanks ladies!! <3 xxxx I am starting to get pain and cramp on and off and spotted brown blood on underwear :(

:hugs: I'm sorry.


----------



## jtyler612

Thank you <3 I know it'll happen when timing is right but was so hopeful! DH was excited too!


----------



## jtyler612

Definitely think this was a chemical pregnancy. :( There's no way I could have had a bunch of faint BFP on frer and then BFN several days later and cramping and pain. Just wish my doctor was nicer. They made me feel bad. She was telling me I was reading my test wrong and stuff. I'm frustrated today and hurt. :(


----------



## jtyler612

Every test i take now is negative but the last test I posted on here was the darkest test and i couldn't believe that now they are all negative. I want to start my birth control but don't know if I should.


----------



## redlemonade

:hugs:

It's very likely that it was a chemical if I'm honest. There are no words of consolation, I know, but do know you're not alone. I'm pretty certain I had a chemical a couple of months ago. It's devastating. And what's worse is when doctors aren't very empathetic. I've found some doctors can even make me feel worse. It's not just 'one of those things'. And, jtyler, it's ok to grieve. You know you're amongst people who understand here. 

Don't make any decisions about birth control while you're feeling down though. I say that because it can mess up your hormones for a while after stopping taking it. Would NTNP be a good method for you right now?

I hope you're ok.


----------



## faithforbaby

I agree with redlemonade. We are all here for you. Keep your head high, it will happen! :) :hugs:


----------



## jtyler612

Thank you, ladies! I am so glad I can come on here and talk!! Hubby and I decided we would NTNP instead of Birth control because my hormones are already wacky with the PCOS. Tonight it has finally hit me after all the BFN and the pain and cramps. Especially on my left side. It seems that the doctors have made me feel worse :( I should have called my RE because she's really sweet. I should actually call her tomorrow because I should get checked out because the pain is pretty bad. I couldn't believe for 4 days I got faint BFP on Frer and was so excited and got positive on FRER even after negative blood work and all in 60-90 seconds. I was shocked and hubby was excited and now all day long BFN :( I know I need to grieve but I feel like I shouldn't. I am thankful to have you ladies to talk to!!! <3 :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

The weird thing is the blood test would've been positive if it was during the time you were getting positive tests. 
Everyone's hcg levels are "less than 1" to allow for lab error. 5+ is positive and frer picks up 20+.


----------



## jtyler612

Yeah Idk what to think anymore. I don't think that I had a bunch of messed up tests from different boxes. The nurse was asking if I read my tests right. I said I read them as soon as the line popped up within 60-90 seconds. I am beyond frustrated. I have used frer's alot while ttc and never got a line on them or evaps and I highly doubt a bunch of those tests had evaps immediately. The nurse was so rude to me and I was just so confused and wanted some answers.


----------



## Hoping4peanut

Time to find a new doc maybe? They shouldn't be so insensitive.


----------



## jtyler612

Definitely! I am probably going to call RE tomorrow. She's always been sweet but also expensive with our blue cross blue shield insurance so idk.


----------



## jtyler612

I had several positives over a week but all faint on FRER. On the 20th they were the darkest and now all bfn! Is it safe to say chemical? There's no way all my tests were defective. I feel like I'm going crazy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## jtyler612

Thought I posted all three pics. The pictures weren't even that good. Sorry


----------



## jtyler612

This was the test I took on August 20th the day it got darker and then took another and got the same strength line
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## jtyler612

This was the test I took on August 20th the day it got darker and then took another and got the same strength line


----------



## jtyler612

Tests from August 18th -August 20th and took other tests in between but couldn't get pic to show up to well. yesterday and today bfn's.
 



Attached Files:







Ribbet collage2.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## jtyler612

Trying to tell myself to get over it now


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Do u pee directly on a stick or in a cup? A contaminated cup can cause false positives (ie if washed with detergent etc)


----------



## redlemonade

Jtyler, I hope you can get some answers from your RE. I can see this is really frustrating you, the not knowing what happened. Secondly, I wouldn't go back to the other doctor/nurse you saw during the week - they should be a lot more empathetic and professional than that. 

I hope you get some answers hun. :hugs:


----------



## jtyler612

I pee on the stick. I heard about cup contamination a while ago and didn't want to be confusing myself anymore. I'm just going to call Re.


----------



## jtyler612

I spoke to RE nurse and she said it sounds like it was a chemical. I explained everything. I'm glad she wasn't rude either! That would have been the last thing I needed. Thank you all for your support and encouragement!! :hugs:


----------



## redlemonade

I'm glad you got an answer at least, even though it's obviously not good news. I hope you're doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## faithforbaby

Im glad that someone finally treated you with respect! You deserve it. As a nurse myself, it is never under any circumstances ok to make a pt feel the way you did. I experience staff being rude to me when I was in with pre term labor and then again when I went to get prescriptions after having a c section. I also had my obgyn office assistant mess up my appt time for my glucose test and after drinking it and getting there she RUDELY told me I was not supposed to be there that day. I handed her the appt card that SHE wrote out bc I had it in my pures and proved her wrong. Even after knowing that she messed up, she STILL made me feel like crap! 

I know where you are coming from. I just hope you don't go back to that office if it can be avoided. If it can't be avoided, I would at LEAST say something! 

Sending TONS AND TONS AND TONS of baby dust your way for that BFP next cycle. I will keep you in my prayers! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jtyler612

Thank you ladies!!! Yeah I definitely don't want to go back to that office! I believe you when you say they screwed up an they were still rude to you. It's ridiculous the way some medical professionals act especially with something like this. This has definitely been a roller coaster ride lol. Thank you for the support and encouragement!! You all have been sweet and helpful!!! Thank you!! Baby dust to all!!! <3 :hugs:


----------



## punkn pie

It can be so discouraging! Some offices act as though they are inconvenienced by our hope. WHen you've been trying so hard and so long, of COURSE you're going to be excited! So sorry to hear your discouragement. :fairydust:


----------



## jtyler612

Thank you!! I know! It's hard because our hopes were up and she said, "don't believe your tests" and that I'm reading them wrong. It's hard to deal with. But I am lucky to have you ladies to talk to!!! Thank you all!! This is a long journey but I know it'll be worth it!! Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I had a chemical last month- 4 days of positives and confirmed my doc on the first day then 2 days of negatives then bleeding. I'm now on cd19 and hoping what they say about being extra fertile the next month is true! Also ovulation can be earlier or later next cycle so cover all your bases!


----------



## jtyler612

Good luck and baby dust to you!!! I haven't started bleeding yet but bad pelvic pain and cramping and its only getting worse. I hope bleeding starts soon!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

jtyler612 said:


> Good luck and baby dust to you!!! I haven't started bleeding yet but bad pelvic pain and cramping and its only getting worse. I hope bleeding starts soon!

I was like that. My last faint pos (but still very noticeable, not at all a squinter) was on the Friday, didn't test Saturday, sun morning negatives on frer and digi, bleeding didn't start til 230pm Tuesday. I just wanted it to hurry up so I could start again!


----------



## jtyler612

Still no bleeding but bad pain and cramps. Hoping it starts soon! I have a lot of EWCM!! Very weird


----------



## redlemonade

How bad is the pain? I think I would check this out with my doctor if I were you.


----------



## jtyler612

Yeah, I was just thinking that. It's just my doctor is so insensitive and rude. I want to go to my specialist but I think it would be expenisive. But yeah I am definitely needing to have an exam because it hurts :(


----------



## redlemonade

Good luck with your doctor! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jtyler612

Thank you! Went and had more blood work taken. The RE wanted me to get more blood work a week after I got last one to just make sure. I feel like I am not allowed to grieve because it happened so early. Some people make me feel like it just happens and move on. I am trying to move on but it still hurts. Emotionally and physically


----------



## redlemonade

It's not so easy to move on though, I know that. I completely understand. I think I explained in a PM to you. You're not alone and it's ok to allow yourself time to grieve. To be honest, it's not going to be easy to grieve when you haven't started bleeding yet. Did your doctor give any explanation as to why that may be? :hugs:


----------



## jtyler612

She said it might take some time to bleed. When I miscarried at 6 weeks, I started bleeding a week later. Idk. I want to bleed to help me move on. It's part of the grieving I believe. Thank you for being so supportive! She said he reason for my pain on the left side is probably because I ovulated on that side. I have had on and off bad cramps and pain and I think for sure I will bleed but I don't. I was thinking of trying Dong Quai to induce bleeding and I have been drinking several cups of parsley tea.


----------



## redlemonade

I hope it comes on soon so that you can grieve and try to move on. I've no experience with dong quai so I don't know if it's a good idea or not. I'd probably let things happen naturally if it were me. Maybe somebody else can give some input into dong quai? Good luck and I hope you feel better soon.


----------

